# Clear PVC DIY Spray bar



## Skybass (Sep 5, 2013)

I really like the look of the glass spray bars that I have seen, but they are little costly. 

I have the Aquatop CF500UV 5-Stage Canister Filter, and was disappointed with the spray bar that it came with. 

I opted to make a PVC version that would span the entire tank. To my surprise they make clear PVC. I was able to order my parts from usplastic.com

Here is a video with the new spray bar. Enjoy  

https://vimeo.com/74010559

Some pics: http://patrickaguilaphotography.smugmug.com/DIY-Spray-bar/DIY-Spray-Bar/i-RqFc8Tq

Patrick


----------



## Salmon McCloud (Aug 13, 2011)

The music was awesome. Great job with the pvc spray bar. Looks good

Sent from my galaxy note 2


----------



## Sajacobs (Aug 24, 2012)

Nicely done. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BriDroid (Oct 7, 2012)

Nice! Did you have to order so many feet minimum of the PVC or could you just get what you needed?

I would love to get some 2" clear for a reactor someday.


----------



## Skybass (Sep 5, 2013)

BriDroid said:


> Nice! Did you have to order so many feet minimum of the PVC or could you just get what you needed?
> 
> I would love to get some 2" clear for a reactor someday.


Sadly yes. They had an 8" minimum. It was about $1.30 a foot. The fittings were actually the more expensive parts. About $5 per.

I am going to try to make the intake tube with what I have left. Just trying to see what is the best way to go about it. Was thinking of getting a "T" piece that I could drill holes on that I could place at the end.


----------



## Markahsf (Feb 27, 2012)

Great job! How did you know what size to get? I'd love to try this. The intake tubing size is 5/8" but I wouldn't know what size to get for the spray bar. It looks much smaller. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY S4 ACTIVE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Skybass (Sep 5, 2013)

Markahsf said:


> Great job! How did you know what size to get? I'd love to try this. The intake tubing size is 5/8" but I wouldn't know what size to get for the spray bar. It looks much smaller.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY S4 ACTIVE using Tapatalk 2


I had seen someone post on YouTube that they used 1/2" PVC for their DIY on the same Canister Filter setup I had, so I figured I would trust those measurements. 

Luckily they were correct.  

The spray bar that came with the AquaTop came in sections which is why I did not care for it too much. It wasn't even straight, it bowed. If yours is the same and comes apart, you could take it with you to Home Depot / Lowe's to determine what size you would need.

Good luck!


----------



## Markahsf (Feb 27, 2012)

Skybass said:


> I had seen someone post on YouTube that they used 1/2" PVC for their DIY on the same Canister Filter setup I had, so I figured I would trust those measurements.
> 
> Luckily they were correct.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I have a sunsun which is basically the same thing as yours, just re-branded. I was told all aquatops / sunsuns use 5/8" tubing so if I got 1/2", it would be an eighth smaller in diameter which in theory, should work. Hmm, I guess I kind of just answered my own question lol. Does the clear pvc part go into the green outlet tube? If so, 1/2" would be correct. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY S4 ACTIVE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Skybass (Sep 5, 2013)

Markahsf said:


> Thanks! I have a sunsun which is basically the same thing as yours, just re-branded. I was told all aquatops / sunsuns use 5/8" tubing so if I got 1/2", it would be an eighth smaller in diameter which in theory, should work. Hmm, I guess I kind of just answered my own question lol. Does the clear pvc part go into the green outlet tube? If so, 1/2" would be correct.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY S4 ACTIVE using Tapatalk 2


Ahh, cool. Yes the green tube was able to squeeze over the 1/2" pvc about as well as it fit into the initial valve stems, at the base unit. 

Picture here: http://patrickaguilaphotography.smugmug.com/DIY-Spray-bar/DIY-Spray-Bar/i-mTbJ3v3/A

However, I noticed that there is a slight leak, as the edge of the green tubing is getting moisture. I plan to add some silicone, and use an ss clamp to remedy that. Should be ok after. All in all, I am pleased with the setup, and the clear pvc look is really nice.


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

Just a clamp should fix the leak, no need to use silicone.

Very nice job on the DIY clear spraybar!

Did you glue or solvent weld the 90° fittings/connections together where they go over the rim of the tank? Hopefully you will say yes. I'd hate to see them come apart and get water everywhere but in the tank.


----------



## Skybass (Sep 5, 2013)

deeda said:


> Just a clamp should fix the leak, no need to use silicone.
> 
> Very nice job on the DIY clear spraybar!
> 
> Did you glue or solvent weld the 90° fittings/connections together where they go over the rim of the tank? Hopefully you will say yes. I'd hate to see them come apart and get water everywhere but in the tank.


Oops! 

Doing so now. Luckily I don't have any fish as of yet. LOL Thanks!!!


----------



## starfire12 (Aug 13, 2009)

What size filter are you using.


----------



## Skybass (Sep 5, 2013)

starfire12 said:


> What size filter are you using.


Using the Aquatop CF500UV 5-Stage Canister Filter with UV.


----------



## tripleDot (Jul 5, 2013)

Very nice. I too am looking for materials for a DIY spray bar. The holes you made looked so perfect... what did you use to drill them? I know a lot of people here would appreciate if you can post your process.


----------



## Skybass (Sep 5, 2013)

tripleDot said:


> Very nice. I too am looking for materials for a DIY spray bar. The holes you made looked so perfect... what did you use to drill them? I know a lot of people here would appreciate if you can post your process.


Thank you for the feedback. In all honesty, I did not do anything special with the holes. I used a 1/8 drill bit and made sure to drill slowly to avoid the risk of contacting the other end.

I actually drilled the pipe outside on a table to keep my wife from waking up from the noise from the drill at 7AM . As far as spacing the holes, I know I wanted to keep them an inch apart (or at least try to), but I did not want to make any markings on it with a marker. I simply eye balled it. You can tell from the video that they are not perfectly aligned, or spaced out for that matter, but I was happy with the end result.


----------



## du3ce (Jan 26, 2013)

have fun cleaning the algae off of that thing, im not talking about the outside but the inside


----------



## aznartist34 (Nov 19, 2010)

du3ce said:


> have fun cleaning the algae off of that thing, im not talking about the outside but the inside


It's kind of fun with this:










Get them at petco for $3 or $4


----------



## Skybass (Sep 5, 2013)

aznartist34 said:


> It's kind of fun with this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!

This could come in handy. Luckily no algae yet.


----------



## ipkiss (Aug 9, 2011)

pretty awesome! thanks for the idea!


----------



## BriDroid (Oct 7, 2012)

FYI

I found a source locally for rigid clear tubing. I just picked up a 6 foot stick of 2" OD for $14.00

PM me if you're in the Dallas/Ft Worth area and I'll point you to them.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Where did you get the elbows?


----------

